# Body wash and preservatives



## Lazyday (Nov 13, 2012)

I was wanting to make a body wash similar to an Olay moisturizing one.  I'm brand new at this so forgive me if I sound like an idiot 

I'm thinking of using Dr. Bronners liquid Castile as the soap and adding in my butters/oils/fragrance.  I would need an emulsifier, but not a preservative, correct?

What if I added some aloe?  Would I need preservative to cover that?

Finally, what if I used grated soap and water?  I'm assuming I would the need a preservative?

I'm trying to avoid preservatives in the lotions I want to make by ticking to solids, but this body wash idea has me flummoxed, particularly because google is telling me that nobody makes body wash.  Is there a reason for this?  I've not used homemade soap before, but I've always found Castile soap to be too drying in the high desert, but I would really like to start avoiding the purchased stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## lsg (Nov 13, 2012)

Anytime you add water you need to add a preservative.  If your aloe contains a preservative, then you probably won't need to add extra for just it, but if you add water to the solution, you will need a preservative.


----------



## SimplyMadison (Nov 15, 2012)

LSG is right! ANYTIME you use water you will need a preservative!

Is there any particular reason you're looking to stay away from preservatives? I used to avoid them like the plague, but after finding preservatives that meet my needs as well as the guiding principles of my company, they're not so bad anymore!

I def agree about castile soap being too drying, though! Have you thought about maybe using some premade bases for your body wash? Or trying to make some solid body bars?


----------



## Lazyday (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not avoiding preservatives so much as trying to not use them at the same time as I am trying to learn about everything else.  There is so much debate about preservatives and which ones are okay and which ones will kill you (okay, exaggerated, but still) that I thought I'd start with what I could without them.  

I've been reading about making liquid soap, and I think I might start there, but it confuses me, because it is diluted (after the lye water ) and nobody mentions needing preservative for it.  I was thinking soap didn't need preservative because of the saponification process, but diluting doesn't seem to be apart of that.

I really need a book, but my library doesn't have any at all.

Anyways, I think I'm going to get both types of lye and try soap and lotion bars over Thanksgiving when there are more adults around for baby/kid watching.


----------



## lsg (Nov 15, 2012)

I always use a preservative in my diluted liquid soap.  

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... ative.html


----------

